# Nemesis



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

You can check out the first bit of Chapter 1 here

http://www.amazon.co.uk/reader/1844168689?_encoding=UTF8&ref_=sib_dp_pt#reader_1844168689


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Pretty epic to be honest.

Good to see the list of assassins has been expanded and not just limited to callids, vindicare etc!

I assume with the crazy virus poison this guy has walloped up, chaos enhanced horus will be like *om nom nom*!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

No because the assassin is killed before he even makes it in the command tent.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Or maybe he gets *converted* and makes a super poison to kill the Big E? or did i miss something?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I think its fairly clear (from the other extract) that this is the assassin that was killed by Erebus and Sedirae, who then decide to use the assassination tactic (without Horus' knowledge if I remember) against the Emperor.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah i cannae remeber the othe rextract. makes sense then.


----------

